# cruise control weirdness b15 SE auto



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

I was driving along the 210 freeway at about 80 m.p.h. with the cruise control on for about 15 minutes. When the cruise light turns off, the set light starts to flash, the trip odometer goes blank but still backlit, and the cruise control buttons become non responsive. 

I then exited the nearest off ramp. The trip odometer displayed 8s in every digit place then displays the correct trip distance number. I pulled over and turned off the car. After the restart everything seemed fine so I went on my way. 

On the way back to my house I used the cruise control again to try to recreate the malfunction, but the cruise control did not act up again. 

I am going to play around with the cruise control a bit more and also take it to the dealer to have a look at it. 

I searched over 199 threads and not reports of a similar nature on www.b15sentra.net amd 190 thread t at www.sr20deforun.com - http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12206&highlight=cruise+control was close but not that same.
I was driving along the 210 freeway at about 80 m.p.h. with the cruise control on for about 15 minutes. When the cruise light turns off, the set light starts to flash, the trip odometer goes blank but still backlit, and the cruise control buttons become non responsive. 

I then exited the nearest off ramp. The trip odometer displayed 8s in every digit place then displays the correct trip distance number. I pulled over and turned off the car. After the restart everything seemed fine so I went on my way. 

On the way back to my house I used the cruise control again to try to recreate the malfunction, but the cruise control did not act up again. 

I am going to play around with the cruise control a bit more and also take it to the dealer to have a look at it. 

I searched over 199 threads and not reports of a similar nature on www.b15sentra.net amd 190 thread t at www.sr20deforun.com - http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12206&highlight=cruise+control was close but not that same.

Has this malfunction happened to anyone else?


----------

